# Best cheap travel insurance in France?



## Mirage123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi there,
I'm a Brit living in France and I'm going to Oman over the Christmas break. Does anyone have any good, cheap travel insurance providers they could recommend?

I tried to go through some names I know from the UK, which were very well-priced for what I needed (between £18 and £30), but it seems I can't go for them as I'm not a permanent UK resident. When I try and go through French sites, things seem to be significantly more expensive (the cheapest being around 40€ compared to the UK's £18.)
One of the biggest stumbling blocks also seems to be that cancellation cover ramps up the price in France, whereas when looking at UK providers even the cheapest insurance options seem to include it (although for me that is not absolutely essential).

Any help is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you search online for "travel insurance france resident" you'll get a whole bunch of alternatives - including a couple of sites that offer comparative quotes. Depends a bit, too, on what you're looking for in travel insurance. If you're primarily interested in the health cover or the various other travel related bits - cancellation cover, lost baggage insurance, missed connection cover, etc. or if you have "pre-existing conditions" that you need or want covered.


----------

